# Sad sight



## Colten Edwards (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm a courier and seen this on my route.










sad


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 12, 2018)

I think a flogging is called for!!


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 12, 2018)

it looks like  a rescue is in order.


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 12, 2018)

Wd40 bath


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 12, 2018)

Tarps are cheap.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 12, 2018)

Colten, would it be politic to know more about its whereabouts?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 12, 2018)

Once Sarah McLachan is done donating her voice to animals, I'm hoping she will do the same for machinery. This is just sad, and disrespectful.


----------



## Colten Edwards (Mar 12, 2018)

in the northern community of carrot river,SK. I was making a delivery and my headlights caught this lathe. When i went back two days later i took those pictures


----------



## Colten Edwards (Mar 12, 2018)

53.278068, -103.587954 are the gps coordinates of the lathe.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 12, 2018)

Is it just me, or is anyone else envisioning a Black Ops Extraction Team to get this soldier home safe and sound?


----------



## PeterT (Mar 12, 2018)

Apparent abuse on many levels. Its been violated by hillbillies. I hope the soundtrack to your BlackOps mission is _Ride of the Valkyries_ in Apocalypse now. Not_ dueling banjos_ in Deliverance -LOL.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 13, 2018)

Calgary PT, it had crossed my mind!  (I was hearing the Beverly Hillbillies theme song!)


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 13, 2018)

I'll take that theme song over @PeterT 's Dueling Banjos reference any day.

I still have squealing pig nightmares over a specific movie scene from that movie.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 13, 2018)

It looks like it is to far a drive to save that fallen soldier....  to bad...


----------



## Tom O (Mar 14, 2018)

The straps may just be tucked in there to get them out of the way maybe.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 14, 2018)

Ya lets hope. I'm just mentioning the possibility if those were the tie-downs to the flat bed during hauling, it wouldn't take much of a bumpy road ride to squeeze on them & potentially bend the rods out of axial alignment. Those have to run true or it will show up in cutting finish.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 18, 2018)

stll a long way to rescue a lathe.  I have access to a 15000 lb flat bed, but that would be 400$ gas just to take a look|!


----------

